# Converting my masterbuilt pro dual fuel smoker to digital/electric smoker......I NEED HELP!!!!!!



## jonscott2124

I'm researching ideas on converting my smoker to digital/electric but I'm new at smoking. I smoked pork chops before and that is it, I wanna try to smoke ribs but I can control my temp so I was thinking by converting it to electric where I can set the temp (like an oven) it will be easier. Im looking for ideas, suggestions, any input you got I'll take it...... thanks


----------



## fleetline51

jonscott2124 said:


> I'm researching ideas on converting my smoker to digital/electric but I'm new at smoking. I smoked pork chops before and that is it, I wanna try to smoke ribs but I can control my temp so I was thinking by converting it to electric where I can set the temp (like an oven) it will be easier. Im looking for ideas, suggestions, any input you got I'll take it...... thanks


Good Morning jonscott2124!

I just got finished converting my 1500 watt masterbilt smoker to a PID digital controlled unit.

I don't know your skill levels but the following link is extremely informative:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139124/pid-controller-hook-up-help-please

If  I can be of any further help, please don't hesitate to contact me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## mosparky

Being a charcoal/propane smoker I doubt it has any insulation. This can be a concern for an electric smoker. A 1500 watt element (pretty much the max for 120 VAC operation) can only put out so much heat without some help from insulation to keep it in. With gas there are far more BTU's available to power thru heat robbing cold and wind. This making the dual fuel probably not the best donor body for conversion.

 An option might be to convert to a digitally controled propane unit.

 It has been done, here is one thread as an example

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232758/digital-temp-mod


----------



## fleetline51

mosparky said:


> Being a charcoal/propane smoker I doubt it has any insulation. This can be a concern for an electric smoker. A 1500 watt element (pretty much the max for 120 VAC operation) can only put out so much heat without some help from insulation to keep it in. With gas there are far more BTU's available to power thru heat robbing cold and wind. This making the dual fuel probably not the best donor body for conversion.
> 
> An option might be to convert to a digitally controled propane unit.
> 
> It has been done, here is one thread as an example
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232758/digital-temp-mod


True about Gas/BTU output...However, temperatures are still difficult to control without a controller of whatever type. Your link is interesting but it seems that jonscott2124 is looking for a simplified means

of electric heater element(s) control, of which there are several, depending on budget, etc.

As for insulation factors, there are also several bullet type electric smokers on the market(One of which is a Masterbuilt) which use no insulation and are desirable to those who choose not to use propane, natural gas, charcoal, wood, etc. for fuel. 

After almost twenty years of running my 'Fridge smoker on natural gas, I have recently converted to all electric. ( Two 1,600 watt, 220 volt finstrip elements coupled to a PID controller.) One of my main reasons for this was  "Flameouts" during a windy smoke session. The burners were auto spark ignition and worked well but I was still concerned about leaving burners unattended overnight on long cooks. Recently, during a severe wind storm, a large limb from one of my neighbor's trees broke loose and fell directly on my natural gas supply line, breaking it loose from my 'fridge cooker. Fortunately for me, I was right there when it happened and immediately closed the gas supply valve. 

Since converting to all electric, I am more secure in knowing I can leave the cooker unattended for some time and not worry about gas associated  malfunction.

Of course, as with any source of supplied energy, Things go wrong but my system is protected with circuit breakers not only in line with the heater elements but also the PID control system.

Just my take on this thread, Your Mileage May Vary.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## fleetline51

jonscott2124 said:


> I'm researching ideas on converting my smoker to digital/electric but I'm new at smoking. I smoked pork chops before and that is it, I wanna try to smoke ribs but I can control my temp so I was thinking by converting it to electric where I can set the temp (like an oven) it will be easier. Im looking for ideas, suggestions, any input you got I'll take it...... thanks


Hey jonscott2124!

Here is a 


jonscott2124 said:


> I'm researching ideas on converting my smoker to digital/electric but I'm new at smoking. I smoked pork chops before and that is it, I wanna try to smoke ribs but I can control my temp so I was thinking by converting it to electric where I can set the temp (like an oven) it will be easier. Im looking for ideas, suggestions, any input you got I'll take it...... thanks


Hey  jonscott2124!

Here is something you may consider...







$49.95 from Amazon. I know it will fit your smoker with little modification to the cabinet. If  cabinet insulation is a concern, you can wrap  the cabinet in a welder's blanket from Harbor Freight. 

Inexpensive  start for what you may be looking for.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## jonscott2124

Yea thats what i had in mind thank you for your help


----------



## diversification

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but I was just wondering if you were successful.  I just snagged one of the Masterbuilt Dual Fuel smokers, but have yet to open or use it, b/c I'm trying to figure out if it's what I want.  I live near Buffalo NY so I'm a bit concerned about the comment regarding the lack of insulation -- I want to be able to smoke with this thing during the winter with all the wind and cold and snow without having to use double the propane (ideally.)  Would I be better off trying to go with a electrical unit instead, or maybe looking for a propane unit that is actually insulated?

Also just sort of curious about whether you did make a successful conversion to electric or not.  Obviously the longevity  / versatility of the unit could be improved if this conversion is possible.


----------



## clifish

diversification said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread, but I was just wondering if you were successful.  I just snagged one of the Masterbuilt Dual Fuel smokers, but have yet to open or use it, b/c I'm trying to figure out if it's what I want.  I live near Buffalo NY so I'm a bit concerned about the comment regarding the lack of insulation -- I want to be able to smoke with this thing during the winter with all the wind and cold and snow without having to use double the propane (ideally.)  Would I be better off trying to go with a electrical unit instead, or maybe looking for a propane unit that is actually insulated?
> 
> Also just sort of curious about whether you did make a successful conversion to electric or not.  Obviously the longevity  / versatility of the unit could be improved if this conversion is possible.


I am down state and bought that same smoker used...I have to say I did not like it much.  I know there are certain mods that can be done to it,  before I started dumping any $ into it I ran across a used once electric smoky hollow and have not looked back.  Get an amazn tube or tray, cheap pid controller on amazon and it is truly set and forget.  A good bluetooth or wifi thermometer with multiple probes and you are all set.


----------



## clifish

in east aurora








						Electric Smoker - appliances - by owner - sale
					

Mastercraft smoker



					buffalo.craigslist.org
				




another








						Masterbuilt John McLemore Signature Series Electric Smoker -...
					

Used only twice. Like new Masterbuilt electric smoker. Bluetooth smart – control temperature and time, power on/off, operate light, and monitor meat temperature from your smart device or digital...



					chautauqua.craigslist.org
				












						Outdoor Electric Smoker- Masterbuilt - appliances - by owner - sale
					

2-Year old electric smoker, Masterbuilt. Includes cover, instruction manuals. Great condition. $175 or best offer. Call Jeff .



					buffalo.craigslist.org


----------

